# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  آمار ماهانه بخش T-SQL

## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 90*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *85*
تعداد کل پستها: *398*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *90*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *90*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

yousijoon *61* post(s); *15.33%* of total postsgalavezh *33* post(s); *8.29%* of total postsali190 *24* post(s); *6.03%* of total postsmsalim *21* post(s); *5.28%* of total postsحمیدرضاصادقیان *20* post(s); *5.03%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


yousijoon (*34*)msalim (*8*)galavezh (*8*)AminSobati (*7*)حمیدرضاصادقیان (*7*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - فروردین ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *104
*تعداد کل پستها: *429*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *102*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *82*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

oliya24 *36* post(s); *8.39%* of total postslastmory *30* post(s); *6.99%* of total postsnedata *27* post(s); *6.29%* of total postsp.yazdkhasti *16* post(s); *3.73%* of total postsbaktash.n81-gmail.com *15* post(s); *3.50%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


nedata (*14*)in_chand_nafar (*11*)lastmory (*10*)p.yazdkhasti (*8*)Galawij (*8*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - اردیبهشت ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *94
*تعداد کل پستها: *356*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *84*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *81*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

mohsen.net *29* post(s); *8.15%* of total postsحمیدرضاصادقیان *28* post(s); *7.87%* of total postsdamanpak *20* post(s); *5.62%* of total postsSReza1 *17* post(s); *4.78%* of total postshamid_kz *14* post(s); *3.93%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


حمیدرضاصادقیان (*18*)mohsen.net (*12*)SReza1 (*7*)nedata (*6*)baktash.n81-gmail.com (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *95
*تعداد کل پستها: *346*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *100*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *67*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

حمیدرضاصادقیان *41* post(s); *11.85%* of total postsbaktash.n81-gmail.com *38* post(s); *10.98%* of total postsSReza1 *18* post(s); *5.20%* of total postsmohsen.net *12* post(s); *3.47%* of total postsmehdi.mousavi *10* post(s); *2.89%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

حمیدرضاصادقیان (*14*)baktash.n81-gmail.com (*12*)mehdi.mousavi (*6*)mohsen.net (*6*)Reza_Yarahmadi (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *101
*تعداد کل پستها: *424*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *99*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *88*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

حمیدرضاصادقیان *54* post(s); *12.74%* of total postsbaktash.n81-gmail.com *42* post(s); *9.91%* of total postsoliya24 *25* post(s); *5.90%* of total postsdesatir7316 *23* post(s); *5.42%* of total postsASKaffash *20* post(s); *4.72%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

حمیدرضاصادقیان (*27*)baktash.n81-gmail.com (*20*)Reza_Yarahmadi (*7*)ASKaffash (*5*)Galawij (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *89
*تعداد کل پستها: *326*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *101*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *78*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

baktash.n81-gmail.com *44* post(s); *13.50%* of total postsحمیدرضاصادقیان *20* post(s); *6.13%* of total postssadaf_ *12* post(s); *3.68%* of total postsmafaman2003 *11* post(s); *3.37%* of total postsSayeyeZohor *9* post(s); *2.76%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

baktash.n81-gmail.com (*19*)حمیدرضاصادقیان (*7*)mafaman2003 (*6*)Reza_Yarahmadi (*5*)desatir7316 (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - شهریور ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *89
*تعداد کل پستها: *343*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *86*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *77*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

baktash.n81-gmail.com *38* post(s); *11.08%* of total postsASKaffash *24* post(s); *7.00%* of total postsmajjjj *20* post(s); *5.83%* of total postspashna *13* post(s); *3.79%* of total postsحمیدرضاصادقیان *12* post(s); *3.50%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

baktash.n81-gmail.com (*16*)ASKaffash (*10*)tooraj_azizi_1035 (*8*)حمیدرضاصادقیان (*5*)majjjj (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مهر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *56
*تعداد کل پستها: *205*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *69*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *55*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

حمیدرضاصادقیان *27* post(s); *13.17%* of total postsfakhravari *14* post(s); *6.83%* of total postsbaktash.n81-gmail.com *10* post(s); *4.88%* of total postsSal_64 *9* post(s); *4.39%* of total postsAmirGhasemi *6* post(s); *2.93%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

حمیدرضاصادقیان (*18*)baktash.n81-gmail.com (*8*)ali-ghaemi (*4*)AmirGhasemi (*3*)barnamenevisforme (*2*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آبان ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *62
*تعداد کل پستها: *261*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *74*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *88*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

حمیدرضاصادقیان *29* post(s); *11.11%* of total postsbaktash.n81-gmail.com *20* post(s); *7.66%* of total postssaeed_sho *10* post(s); *3.83%* of total postsyahyavb *9* post(s); *3.45%* of total postsmohsen_zelzela00 *9* post(s); *3.45%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

حمیدرضاصادقیان (*16*)baktash.n81-gmail.com (*11*)مجتبی-تاجیک (*10*)mohsen24000 (*8*)hamid-nic (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آذر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *79
*تعداد کل پستها: *273*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *82*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *71*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

hossein_h62 *22* post(s); *8.06%* of total postsحمیدرضاصادقیان *20* post(s); *7.33%* of total postsbaktash.n81-gmail.com *18* post(s); *6.59%* of total postssasan_22 *12* post(s); *4.40%* of total postsReza_Yarahmadi *10* post(s); *3.66%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

mohsen24000 (*13*)baktash.n81-gmail.com (*10*)Reza_Yarahmadi (*7*)msalim (*6*)cherchil_hra (*6*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - دی ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *87
*تعداد کل پستها: *464*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *77*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *164*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

msalim *90* post(s); *19.40%* of total postsmohsen24000 *28* post(s); *6.03%* of total postsmohsen_zelzela00 *24* post(s); *5.17%* of total postsbftarane *24* post(s); *5.17%* of total postsferdin *23* post(s); *4.96%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

msalim (*69*)mohsen24000 (*31*)ferdin (*14*)mehdi.mousavi (*6*)hossein_h62 (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - بهمن ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *82
*تعداد کل پستها: *341*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *85*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *106*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)


msalim *107* post(s); *31.38%* of total postsfakhravari *12* post(s); *3.52%* of total postsm.khani_121 *11* post(s); *3.23%* of total postshashemi85sep *9* post(s); *2.64%* of total postsspicirmkh *9* post(s); *2.64%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*

msalim (*76*)hossein_h62 (*5*)Reza_Yarahmadi (*3*)mhsn_Danger (*3*)حمیدرضاصادقیان (*2*)

----------

